# Cigar Lounges/places to smoke in Bermuda



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I am planning a trip to Bermuda in the spring and was wondering if anyone has any info or experience enjoying cigars on the island? Google only turned up one place to smoke called the Veranda Bar. Does anyone else know of any spots?

I will be cruising out of Boston on the Norweigan Dream. I was planning on getting a balcony so ok could smoke cigars but I just checked the FAQ and cigar and pipe smoking is prohibited on balconies. BS if you ask me. I know a ton of people who would rather get an occasional whif of cigar or pipe smoke versus cigarette smoke.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Just posting to remind myself to ask my cousin this weekend


----------



## Bhobnine (Oct 8, 2009)

I was smokin' all over Bermuda last August. Mostly at the beach. Im taking another cruise to Bermuda at the end of May out of NYC on the Norweigan Star.
There was a shop I believe was called Chatham house on Front street in Hamilton, down the street from the ferry ,where they had a decent selection of real Cuban stogies.
Grab a few for the ride back. Its legal to smoke em on the boat, just be aware the stogie sniffing dogs will be waiting for ya back in Boston.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Do those ships have cigar lounges? I went on the Norwegian Epic and they had a lounge. Didn't go into it because it was before I got into cigars


----------



## Bhobnine (Oct 8, 2009)

max gas said:


> Do those ships have cigar lounges? I went on the Norwegian Epic and they had a lounge. Didn't go into it because it was before I got into cigars


I was on the Norweigan Gem last year, and they had this neat little room, with red leather armchairs, and big framed portaits of Hemingway and Che Guevara and other such cigar enthusiast folks on the wall, a blower unit on the ceiling sucked out all the fumes, and they had some stogies for sale in a case in the wall. Though there was no bar in the room, there was a bar twelve feet outside of the room. Wait staff would come in and take your drink orders and serve you in your big stuffy chairs where you could indulge in stogie convo's with other smoking enthusiasts. However, the year before that I was on the Norweigan Jewel, identical sister ship to the Gem, and they had the room as well but...IT HAD NO SMOKING SIGNS ON THE LITTLE TABLES NEXT TO THE COMFY CHAIRS. A big, beaucoup, WTF for that one!


----------

